# Goalkeeper needed for National Cup



## Adidas26 (Jan 22, 2018)

I am looking for a Strong and Technical goalkeeper who can play on my team for National Cup, my team plays SCDSL flight 1 and top for in CRL! Please PM me or email me at jojo1626@gmail.com.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 22, 2018)

Adidas26 said:


> I am looking for a Strong and Technical goalkeeper who can play on my team for National Cup, my team plays SCDSL flight 1 and top for in CRL! Please PM me or email me at jojo1626@gmail.com.


What age group?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 22, 2018)

Just saw you posted again in G04.


----------



## zags77 (Jan 22, 2018)

Cup tie date has passed for the 04 age group, you cant add.....

http://www.calsouth.com/en/nationalcup/


----------



## GKDad65 (Jan 22, 2018)

Adidas26 said:


> I am looking for a Strong and Technical goalkeeper who can play on my team for National Cup, my team plays SCDSL flight 1 and top for in CRL! Please PM me or email me at jojo1626@gmail.com.



Region, age, gender...?
Are you missing something?
Seeing as we're all equal I guess it doesn't matter...


----------



## Adidas26 (Jan 22, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> Region, age, gender...?
> Are you missing something?
> Seeing as we're all equal I guess it doesn't matter...


04 girls


----------



## Monkey (Jan 22, 2018)

How many players have you lost in the last couple of weeks?


----------



## Adidas26 (Jan 22, 2018)

Monkey said:


> How many players have you lost in the last couple of weeks?


4


----------



## Monkey (Jan 22, 2018)

Adidas26 said:


> 4


And how many of that 4 parted on good terms?


----------



## Adidas26 (Jan 22, 2018)

Adidas26 said:


> 4





Monkey said:


> And how many of that 4 parted on good terms?


What?Why?


----------



## Adidas26 (Jan 22, 2018)

Monkey said:


> And how many of that 4 parted on good terms?


I lost players because of injury, not leaving the team!


----------



## Monkey (Jan 22, 2018)

Adidas26 said:


> I lost players because of injury, not leaving the team!


You keep believing that but I would not subject any child to your coaching/yelling.  SDSC is a great club but not this team.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 26, 2018)

zags77 said:


> Cup tie date has passed for the 04 age group, you cant add.....
> 
> http://www.calsouth.com/en/nationalcup/


Well you can add noncup tied kids. Some kids who have releases are in their district pool and can get tournament cards. Id imagine most flight 1 kids are tied up unless you can pick a kid whos team blew up. I wouldnt commit my kiddo without lookimg at training, maybe a scrimmage. Cutting it close to pick up a keeper


----------

